# My 7 gallon shrimp tank :)



## stargate_geek (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome plants :hihi:


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

looks very nice! I wish I could keep a low-tech tank that well


----------



## tdanko (Apr 25, 2005)

Very nice. What are you using for filtration and lighting?


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

that looks great! how well do you like the yellow shrimp?


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

Filtration is just a Whisper 10 hob filter with a sponge over the intake. Lighting is actually just the stock lighting, which is a 14 watt fluorescent strip. It is a Mini-Bow 7 gallon, so it was basically an all-in-one kit and I haven't had to do anything other than add a heater. I would definitely recommend it for anyone wanting a small tank. 

I love the yellow shrimp! I just added some new plants this morning, the ones that I got from Stargate_geek, and the shrimp immediately started checking them out. I'm hoping to breed them eventually. This is kind of a temporary home for them because it was the only tank that has been established for a long time, and I didn't want to risk losing them. Eventually they will be moved into a 20 gallon long.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I love the tank, and the shrimp.

I really think I prefer the yellow shrimp over the red cherries, and yours really glow in that tank.


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

pretty


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks 

Here is an updated pic with my new plants from stargate_geek. I took out the downoi & blyxa because it wasn't doing so hot, and added some marsilea quadrifolia, glosso, green hygro & some more dwarf sag.










And here's a pic of my pregnant yellow posing in front of the glass so I could get a belly shot


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Great looking tank and just look at how well your shrimp are doing! Nice berried shrim by the way, that says it all


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks! She's been hanging out by the glass alot lately, so that makes it much easier for me to keep an eye on her. I'm going to be getting a 20 long soon, so I'm planning on moving all of my yellows to that eventually.


----------



## chizamp (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow! Nice looking tank. I love the yellow shrimp. What kind of substrate are you using in the tank?


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

wow the yellow really stands out from the dark subs....cool....

ok I was like wats that white thing on the right side........


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

cool looking tank. The yellows are glowing nicely


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks  Substrate is Tahitian Moon Sand, and it is definitely my favorite!


----------



## kastoner (Apr 25, 2008)

*Nice Tank*

Really nice set up. i never thought of keeping shrimp. are they difficult? do the all eat algae?


----------



## wlee (Oct 26, 2006)

Awesome setup! i am so envy you......


----------



## wlee (Oct 26, 2006)

question:.. i am starting my 10g as well. just wondering what type of gravel to use? and for the driftwood, do you boil them before you put them in?

thanks


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

kastoner said:


> Really nice set up. i never thought of keeping shrimp. are they difficult? do the all eat algae?


Cherry shrimp are not difficult at all, so if you are just starting out I would recommend them as your first shrimp. The yellows are pretty similar to the cherries, but they are more expensive to get. I tried keeping CRS shrimp, and I didn't have any luck with them. I think it was because my water was really hard. 

They nibble on the algae, but they also need to be fed shrimp food. I feed crab & lobster bites, mosura food, algae wafers and some shrimp cookies that I got from Rain.


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

wlee said:


> question:.. i am starting my 10g as well. just wondering what type of gravel to use? and for the driftwood, do you boil them before you put them in?
> 
> thanks


Tahitian Moon Sand is my favorite gravel for planted shrimp tanks. The sand allows the plants to get a really good hold, and the plants grow really well in it. I also like the fact that it is black, which really makes the shrimp stand out. The driftwood that I use, I buy from the lfs so it is ready for the tank, so I don't boil it at all. If you collect driftwood from outside, then yes you should definitely boil it.


----------



## wlee (Oct 26, 2006)

MOsborne05 said:


> Tahitian Moon Sand is my favorite gravel for planted shrimp tanks. The sand allows the plants to get a really good hold, and the plants grow really well in it. I also like the fact that it is black, which really makes the shrimp stand out. The driftwood that I use, I buy from the lfs so it is ready for the tank, so I don't boil it at all. If you collect driftwood from outside, then yes you should definitely boil it.


i think that's what i got for the gravel. they are 'little bit pieces not that Sandie looking.. for the drift wood, i bought it from Aquabid and it has a 'plate' mount to the wood. is it suppose to be 'floating' or light weighted??? looks like i need to anchor it.
:icon_cry:


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

wlee said:


> i think that's what i got for the gravel. they are 'little bit pieces not that Sandie looking.. for the drift wood, i bought it from Aquabid and it has a 'plate' mount to the wood. is it suppose to be 'floating' or light weighted??? looks like i need to anchor it.
> :icon_cry:


The slate mounted to the wood is what keeps it down, that way it doesn't float. The wood might have to soak first though, but it should stay down by itself.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Any updates?

How are your yellow shrimp doing?

They look awesome, makes me think of getting them instead of rcs.


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

They are doing good, the tank needs a re-scape though. I plan on doing that tomorrow, so I'll try to post updated pics. I've got some baby yellows, and I've got a female that is berried right now. The last two times I've seen a berried female, they've only had a few eggs so the population isn't climbing yet, but its getting there. I would definitely recommend them over RCS. 

I've got some planaria in the tank right now, and I've noticed them bothering the shrimp so I'm gonna do a wc, gv & re-scape tomorrow.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Can't wait! Have you lost any of your original stock?


----------



## Wilder (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice tank! Looks like the shrimp approve.  

I've been considering the mini-bow 7 for a shrimp tank of my own. What plants have done well with the stock lighting? Any you would suggest avoiding?


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have lost a couple of the biggest, brightest females over the last few months, but I suspect that it was old age. I got those ones from Chikorita as adults, and I've had them for awhile now. I don't think I've lost any of the juveniles that I got from OhioDave, although its hard to get a good count of them because there are so many plants.

I would definitely recommend the Mini-Bow, I love it! I've had success with red ludwigia, rotala indica, anubias nana, dwarf sag, contortionist val, guppy grass & mosses. Downoi, blyxa, marsilea minuta & marsilea quadrifolia didn't do very well. I'm getting ready to take out the compact hygro, but that is because it is getting too big! The only carpet type plant that I have been able to keep is the dwarf sag. It doesn't grow fast, but it does send out runners every once in a while.


----------

